# 2 free Jody Pyott bobble blanket patterns (Crochet)



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I just recieved this as an e-mail.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/love-u-blanket-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-blanket-2

She has patterns for many bobble designs, but these are the only 2 that are free. You have to be a Ravelry member to download these, but membership is free.

I'm almost finished with her "Sunshine" blanket. It has been a nightmare for me, but that's no fault of the designer. I've messaged her 3 times for help and always been answered promptly. All of the pieces have to be joined together and since I've never done that I had some problems. Don't let that stop you from trying one of her creations though. Once finished they are beautiful.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Others will want to know... these are crochet patterns


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------

